# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Умные слова

## Ramil

*Умные слова*  *УМНЫЕ СЛОВА* 
Все люди хотят казаться очень умными. Точнее, никто не хочет выглядеть глупцом. Чтобы Вас сочли умным человеком, Вы должны научиться употреблять умные слова. Это вовсе не так сложно, как может показаться на первый взгляд. Пожалуй, это не сложнее, чем вызубрить слова какого-нибудь иностранного языка, тем более, что умные слова, обычно, и оказываются иностранными, заимствованными из других языков. Некоторые известные люди даже пытались запретить использование умных слов в русском языке. 
Дескать, к любому иностранному слову можно подобрать исконно русский аналог, сиречь синоним. Например М. Горькому не нравилось слово "конденсация", и он считал, что вместо него следует употреблять слово "сгущение". Он, конечно, слишком сконденсировал краски в этом случае. Да и какой же по-настоящему умный человек станет употреблять русские аналоги умных слов?  
Ниже приведен краткий список умных слов, которые Вам понадобятся. Вкрапляя одновременно умные и нецензурные слова в ваши тексты, Вы имеете все шансы прослыть человеком широких взглядов. 
Регулярный список умных слов и выражений:  *Идиосинкразия* - непереносимость. Мое любимейшее слово из умных. Вообще термин медицинский, но употреблять можно везде и всюду. Например: У меня к дуракам идиосинкразия!  *Трансцендентальный* - отвлеченный, абстрактный, академический, мысленный, умозрительный, умственный, теоретический. Где-то так. В связи с широтой понятия рекомендуется широкое применение термина, где надо и где не надо.  *Метафизический* - примерно то же самое, что Трансцендентальный. Термин хорош для ответа на вопрос, суть которого Вы не поняли. Например, так - "Как Вы относитесь к схоластике? - В метафизическом смысле?"  *Схоластика* - средневековое философское течение. В мой список умных слов схоластика включена мною единственно из-за красивого названия.  *Эзотерика* - тайное учение. Более о нем ничего не известно.  *Трюизм* - общеизвестное мнение или высказывание. Типичный пример трюизма - "Волга впадает в Каспийское море."  *Метросексуал* - эвфемизм педераста. Если совсем честно.  *Эвфемизм* - замена грубых или резких слов и выражений более мягкими. В народе феномен получил весьма хлесткую и точную формулировку: "Жопа есть, а слова нет."  *Софистика* - умение хитро вести прения. Жонглирование словами и понятиями. Например: "Идите Вы в жопу со своей софистикой!"  *Глоссарий* - тоже умное слово. К сожалению, я всегда забываю его смысл и поэтому почти никогда не употребляю. Список аббревиатур и сокращений.  *Эклектика* - соединение разнородных взглядов, идей и теорий. Эвфемизм дурновкусицы. Например: "Он так эклектично одевается!"  *Инвективы* - нецензурная, площадная брань, матерщина. Часто употребляется в сочетании Инвективная лексика.  *Гомогенный* - однородный. Например: "Гомогенность этого йогурта не вызывает никаких сомнений."  *Гендерный* - половой. Межгендерный, соответственно, - межполовой. Очень любимое в жж словечко.  *Аддикция* - зависимость. Напр. Интернет-аддикция. Как у меня.  *Декадентство* - упадничество. Термин хорош для оценки любых действий любых персонажей. Напр.: "Какое декадентство!"  *Конгруэнтность* - очень богатое слово. Одно из моих любимых. Означает состояние целостности и полной искренности, когда все части личности работают вместе, преследуя одну цель. Также часто употребляется с приставкой не. Очень конгруэнтное слово.  *Гипербола* - преувеличение. Например: "Не гиперболизируй, пожалуйста!"  *Волюнтаризм* - учение, полагающее в основы бытия волевое начало. В наше время употребляется как оценочный термин действий человека, которые лично Вам не нравятся. Напр.: "Ваня выпил всю текилу. Это чистый волюнтаризм!"  *Убиквисты* - виды растений и животных, обитающие повсеместно. Не увлекайтесь этим термином, все равно никто его не знает, кроме нас с Вами.  *Когнитивный диссонанс* - новая информация, входящая в противоречие со старыми знаниями, имеющимися человеком. В российский обиход термин введен главным образом писателем Пелевиным.  *Гносеология* - теория познания, основная часть философии, рассматривающая условия и пределы возможности достоверного знания. Очень умное слово. К сожалению, мало употребимо.  *Эгоцентрик* - cебялюб. Такой, как и мы все. Важно не употреблять термин по отношению к собственной персоне. Не принято. Разве что в порядке самоиронии.  *Фистинг* - это Вам не надо. Это из областей жосткого разврата. Просто знайте, что это когда кулаком.  *Гвельфы и гиббелины* - uвельфы - за папу и пополанов, гиббелины - за императора и нобилей. В общем, это Вам тоже не надо. Вряд ли сможете блеснуть эрудицией. Мало знатоков.  *Бином Ньютона* - формула для представления степени суммы двух чисел. Употребляется, как правило, в качестве выражения чего-то сложного в противопоставлении несложному. Например: "Тоже мне бином Ньютона!" = Говна пирога!  *Когерентность* - очень красивое слово. (от латинского cohaerens ≈ находящийся в связи), согласованное протекание во времени нескольких колебательных или волновых процессов, проявляющееся при их сложении.  *Фрустрация* - разочарование. наша жизнь - это цепь фрустраций. (формально "фрустрация" это вовсе не "разочарование", а "напряжение". Классический пример - когда стоит, а кончить не получается. Ррразочарование, скорее, у партнёра).  *Дискурс* - и так все знают, но слово умное.  http://www.smogue.com/glossary.php

----------


## Ramil

```
─ Interesting forwards from Titanic users (2:5020/830.24) ─── TITANIC.FORWARD ─
 Msg  : 282 of 283
 From : Igor Moroz                          2:5020/830.830  29 aug 06, 12:39
 To   : All                                                 30 aug 06, 00:21
 Subj : (no subject)
───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────
From: spammers@must.die
Reply-To: spammers@must.die

 Поминальник для светских бесед

Чтобы не выглядеть глупо на светских вечеринках, надо всего лишь выучить несколько фраз: 

1. Рильке и Лорка - поэты. 

2. Кафка и Кендке - прозаики. 

3. Макс Фриш все еще жив, а лучшая его книга "Hазову себя Гантенбайн". 

4. Слово "кофе" - мужского рода, в слове "Пикассо" ударение на второй слог, а в слове "Бальмонт" - на первом.

5. Достоевский, Тарковский и Кобо Абэ - амбивалентны и полифоничны. Значение этих слов следует посмотреть в БСЭ. Там же можно посмотреть значения слов :   инфантилизм, катарсис, лесбиянка, летальный, летаргический, мазохизм, медитация, паранойя, сионизм, сублимация, трансцендентализм.

6. Андрей Платонов работал одно время дворником.

7. Заратустра, который "так говорил", - это иранский пророк, который давно умер и никогда не был мусульманином. 

8. Китайская поэзия намного тоньше и глубже японской.

9. Проявляя восторг, следует говорить "Сю-у-у-р" (это от иностранного
слова "сюрреалистический", что означает "очень хороший"). 

10. Сахар в чай не ложут, а кладут. Hапример : 
- Кладите, пожалуйста, сахар. 
Ответ : - Спасибо, я уже наклал.

11. Телепатия и телекинез на самом деле существуют. 

12. Летающую тарелку Вы видели прошлым летом в 2 часа ночи на улице 8 Марта.   Вместе с Вами ее видели еще 6 человек, в том числе Ваш дядя по маме, который нес со стройки украденную им дверь. 

13. Сальвадор Дали - это сю-у-у-р.

14. Винсент Ван Гог отрезал себе ухо, жена у него была проститутка, он был нервнобольной и застрелился. 

15. Алла Пугачева и Аркадий Райкин - точно миллионеры. Им все можно.

16. Высoцкому нужно поставить памятник.

17. Фрейд - это психиатр, который учил, что секс - это всему голова. 

18. Артур Шопенгауэр - был женоненавистником и философом, который учил, что воля всему голова. 

19. Фрейда зовут Зигмунд.

20. Гегелю приходили в голову абсолютные идеи, когда он стоял в луже на одной ноге. 

21. Иммануил Кант жил в Калининграде, но очень давно, когда Калиниграда еще не было. До 70 лет он был девственником, и ЭТО случилось только в 70 лет. Он сделал это ради науки. Категорический императив - это его. 

22. Чюрленис болел шизофренией. Он синтезировал музыку и живопись.

23. Иисус Христос был на самом деле.

24. Данте - это итальянец. Он написал "Божественную комедию". Дантес - это француз, который стрелял в Пушкина. 

25. Пушкин в Михайловском одной рукой писал шедевры Анне Керн, а другой занимался любовью с крепостной девушкой, которая родила ему не то сына, не то дочь.

26. Лермонтов был женоненавистник.

27. Hатали Сарот была француженка и русская одновременно. 

28. Выучив наизусть какое-нибудь стихотворение Мандельштама, прочтите его в удобный момент с выражением, глядя вверх под углом 45^.

29. Элтон Джон очень любит бриллианты. 

30. Ударение в слове "Катарсис" падает на первый слог. 

31. Hа досуге набейте рот морскими камушками и, как это делал древний грек Демосфен, тренируйте дикцию, повторяя много раз : "Эк-зи-стен-ци-а-ли-зм".

32. Вы очень любите джаз. Потому что там синкопа. 

33. Бах - великий композитор, но к сожалению его очень любят дилетанты. Бах и орган - совсем не одно и то же. 

34. Все дело в нюансах!

35. Герман Гессе написал "Игру в бисер", Гесс - нацисткий преступник, сидит в тюрьме в Великобритании. Согласно Юлиану Семенову был рукоблудом. 

36. Роман "Альтист Данилов" - это "Булгаков для бедных", но забавно. 

37. Энн Ветемаа - эстонский писатель-интеллектуал. Тоже забавно.

38. Индийские йоги могут умирать на время. Они среди нас, но мы их знаем только в лицо. 

39. Чингиз Айтматов - матерый человечище. Данелия - кинорежиссер. "Осенний марафон" - это его. 

40. Более всего избегайте в своей речи таких слов как "пистон", "ништяк", "балдею", "тащусь", "не фонтан". Говорить надо изящно.   Hапример : "я без ума от...", "прелестненько", "забавно", "стоит", "ничтоже сумнящеся", "однако", "мне это импонирует".

41. Психоделический рок мы впервые встречаем уже у Битлзов. 

42. Аббы - все миллионеры. Им все можно.

43. Художник Тулуз - Лотрек был карлик, Бетховен - глухой, а лорд Байрон - хромой. 

44. Кандинский - отец абстракционизма. Кандинский - это надо видеть.

45. Казимир Малевич написал картину "Черный квадрат" еще до революции. Малевич -  один из отцов абстракционизма. Это надо видеть.

46. Хлебников - "поэт для поэтов". Он синтезировал музыку и поэзию, он почти никогда не умывался. Был пророком. Его боялся даже Маяковский. 

47. Омар Хайям писал рубайи. Шекспир - сонеты. Басе - хокку. Исикава Такубоку - танки. 

48. Hирвану придумал Будда, который жил на самом деле. Hирвана - это то же, что и сю-у-у-р. 

49. Вы читали в газете, что в Латинской Америке у себя на вилле все еще живут Гитлер и Ева Браун. 

50. Классической и популярной музыки нет - есть только хорошая и плохая музыка.  Вы любите как Рахманинова, так и "Пинк Флойд". Вам также импонирует Стравинский и Ви-валь-ди.

51. "Машина времени" - уже не та. "Литературная газета" - уже не та. Hикита Михалков уже не тот.  

52. Истина внутри нас, вас и их.

53. Курить следует "Космос", "Стюардессу", "Интер".  Курить "Беломор" - это сю-у-у-р! 

54. Антониони лучше Феллини, а Курасава лучше Антониони. Японцы вообще себе на уме. 

55. Газеты все врут. В кино нечего смотреть, телевизор надоел.

56. Без умных и эрудированных людей скучно было бы жить. Интеллигенты - всему голова. 

57. Все мы немножко гуманоиды, каждый из нас помаленьку гений, всякий чуть-чуть сумасшедший. 

58. Гомосексулисты - такие же люди, как и мы, только больные.

59. При помощи йоговских упражнений можно перейти в астральный мир и летать на другие планеты. 

60. Зомби - это когда мертвые ходят. Почти тоже самое что и нирвана.

61. Свет идет с востока. Икебанэ - букет цветов, сакэ-рисовая водка. А Мао любил говорить : "Чтобы плавать, надо плавать". 

62. Вилку надо держать в левой руке, а нож в правой. Вино надо наливать сначала себе, а потом другим. Блюдо с салатом передается к тарелке, а не наоборот.

63. Слово "маразм" пишется с одной "р", в отличие от слова "сюрреализм".  Слово "маразм" уже не модно, вместо него надо говорить "Это меня не устраивает".

64. Айрис Мердок - представительница экзистенциализма. 

65. Каратэ - это тот же дзен, дзен-та же йога, йога-это нирвана. Hирвана - это сю-у-у-р. 

66. Олимпийский мишка - дебилен.

67. Акутагава Рюноске, Кэндзабуро Оэ, Кобо Абэ - три кита, на которых стоит современная японская литература. 

68. Китайцы спят с открытыми глазами, остров Пасхи построили пришельцы, в Тибете есть люди, которым исполнилось по 500-600 лет.

-- 
Cul8r, br0zer
                Igor ,)
        
--- KNode/0.10.2
 * Origin: TITANIC Station, Moscow, Russia, http://www.830.ru (2:5020/830.830)
```

----------


## Lampada

Глоссарий: *умные* *слова* *и* *их* *значения*. Очень толковый словарь... От Абдоминопластики до Ятрогении 
http://www.smogue.com/glossary.php

----------


## alexB

Был период, когда в советской школе, видимо в попытке повысить качество образования, сменили сразу все учебники. Так вот в учебнике геометрии _подобные_ треугольники стали называть *конгруэнтными*. Не помню, стали ли ученики после этого умнее, но слово запомнилось.   

> - Эта, как его – *волюнтаризьм*.
> - В моём доме попрошу не выражаться!

 Слово известно большей части населения именно отсюда.

----------


## it-ogo

> Так вот в учебнике геометрии _подобные_ треугольники стали называть *конгруэнтными*.

 Дурдом. Это что, до сих пор так?   

> Слово известно большей части населения именно отсюда.

 Даа... Старики, помнящие хотя бы по рассказам старших, как этим словом "мочили" Хрущева уже далеко не большинство населения.

----------


## it-ogo

> ```
>  Поминальник для светских бесед
> ```

 Замечательный классический текст. Ныне имеет скорее историко-бытописательное знаение. Современный эквивалент вряд ли возможен по причине распада единого "светского" пространства на разнородные тусовки и вообще классовое расслоение.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> *Метросексуал* - эвфемизм педераста. Если совсем честно.

 ЛОЛ!  But the word "metrosexual" was coined by the gay British writer Mark Simpson, who intended it to mean "a man who is narcissistic and 'consumerist' and is mainly *in love with himself*, whether he sleeps with women or men." In other words, the original meaning was something closer to the stereotypical новый русский than to homosexuals.

----------


## Deborski

In America, the term "metro-sexual" no longer refers to people who are gay.  It refers to people in urban areas who like to dress stylishly.  They can be gay, straight, it doesn't make any difference.

----------


## kybarry

I'd go so far as saying metrosexuality implies heterosexuality. Often you may here, "Is he gay?" with the reply "Nah, he's just a metrosexual." At least that's the connotation in my mind.

----------


## alexsms

> ЛОЛ!  But the word "metrosexual" was coined by the gay British writer Mark Simpson, who intended it to mean "a man who is narcissistic and 'consumerist' and is mainly *in love with himself*, whether he sleeps with women or men." In other words, the original meaning was something closer to the stereotypical новый русский than to homosexuals.

 i think that dictionary in the beginning misinterprets the word "метросексуал". To start with, it is used by journalists mostly. Most of the people in Russia don't know this word. Second, it doesn't say anything about 'sexual orientation' at all. It implies, first of all, narcissism, consumerism, lots of shopping for clothes and beauty stuff. And these are usually guys between 20-35. 
Now, новый русский was something different, it was widely used in the 90s, now they prefer the word олигарх. Новые русские were businessmen who suddenly got rich in the 90s when markets became free and uncontrollable in Russia (the period was being dubbed 'wild capitalism', дикий капитализм at that time, and now is often referred to as лихие девяностые - mad 90s). Новые русские are associated with lack of manners, stupidity, and lack of imagination (other than designed to think up commercial and usually dishonest schemes).

----------


## Ramil

> ЛОЛ!  But the word "metrosexual" was coined by the gay British writer Mark Simpson, who intended it to mean "a man who is narcissistic and 'consumerist' and is mainly *in love with himself*, whether he sleeps with women or men." In other words, the original meaning was something closer to the stereotypical новый русский than to homosexuals.

  

> In America, the term "metro-sexual" no longer refers to people who are gay.  It refers to people in urban areas who like to dress stylishly.  They can be gay, straight, it doesn't make any difference.

 Obviously, you both took the original text too seriously (remember, it was originally placed in the Fun Stuff subforum). That ironical "_Если совсем честно_"_._ here hints that the author is aware of the 'classic' meaning of this word but stresses on the fact that to most people (who are full of stereotypes) there is no real difference between metrosexual and homosexual.

----------


## Lampada

> Obviously, you both took the original text too seriously (remember, it was originally placed in the Fun Stuff subforum). ...

 I can move it back.  Do you want me to?

----------


## Deborski

> Obviously, you both took the original text too seriously (remember, it was originally placed in the Fun Stuff subforum). That ironical "_Если совсем честно_"_._ here hints that the author is aware of the 'classic' meaning of this word but stresses on the fact that to most people (who are full of stereotypes) there is no real difference between metrosexual and homosexual.

 No offense intended, Ramil.  I was just trying to explain what the term's connotation is in America right now.

----------


## Ramil

Everything is fine as it is, Lampada. I'm actually glad you dug this thread up and blown the dust off it. I was quite surprised to read the original text and find that it was me who'd posted it. I've completely forgotten it and the text was as new to me.

----------


## dondublon

> Так вот в учебнике геометрии _подобные_ треугольники стали называть *конгруэнтными*.

 Не-не-не, не подобные, а равные. Если быть совсем точным - такие, что один можно перевести в другой в помощью движения.
В старинном учебнике (где-то 70-х годов) читал такое.

----------


## alexB

> Не-не-не, не подобные, а равные. Если быть совсем точным - такие, что один можно перевести в другой в помощью движения.
> В старинном учебнике (где-то 70-х годов) читал такое.

 Yes, that's it, you are right - равные.

----------

